# Haltbarkeit: Externe Festplatte versus DVD-Rohlinge



## Emiter (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe meine Urlaubsfilme und (nicht urheberrechtlich geschützte) Filme immer auf DVD-Rohlinge verbannt. Habe mir nun überlegt, weil die Rohlinge sehr empfindlich sind, eine externe Festplatte zu kaufen. 
Ich habe an eine WD MY BOOK EDITiOn mit 500 GB gedacht. Meine Frage lautet nun: Was hält länger und wie lange hält eine externe Festplatte bzw. ein DVD-Rohling bei sorgsamer Behandlung. Möchte irgendwann mal meinen Enkelkindern meine Filme zeigen, welche ich im Urlaub gemacht habe. Wie seht es mit Datenverlust bei einer externen Platte aus? Will mir die Filme höchstens ein Mal in drei Monaten ansehen, muss ich dann Angst haben das die Daten verloren gehen. Ein Rat von Euch Experten wäre echt super!

Gruß 

Emiter


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2007)

Emiter am 26.10.2007 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe meine Urlaubsfilme und (nicht urheberrechtlich geschützte) Filme immer auf DVD-Rohlinge verbannt. Habe mir nun überlegt, weil die Rohlinge sehr empfindlich sind, eine externe Festplatte zu kaufen.
> Ich habe an eine WD MY BOOK EDITiOn mit 500 GB gedacht. Meine Frage lautet nun: Was hält länger und wie lange hält eine externe Festplatte bzw. ein DVD-Rohling bei sorgsamer Behandlung. Möchte irgendwann mal meinen Enkelkindern meine Filme zeigen, welche ich im Urlaub gemacht habe. Wie seht es mit Datenverlust bei einer externen Platte aus? Will mir die Filme höchstens ein Mal in drei Monaten ansehen, muss ich dann Angst haben das die Daten verloren gehen. Ein Rat von Euch Experten wäre echt super!
> ...



eine DVD/CD hält extrem kurz!  durch den ganzen preiskampf werden die immer schlechter, es gab tests und erfahrungen, da waren schon nach 6 moanten teils die daten mit fehlern behaftet trotz aufbewahrung in hülle

was anderes sind DVD, die gepreßt werden, also kauf-DVD von filmen usw.


also auf jeden fall ne festplatte, die geht ne auch nicht von alleine einfach kaputt, wenn du sie einfach nur lagerst. 

selbst wenn die DVD so lange halten würden, wie es sein sollte, wär ne platte besser. 

allerdings wirst du so oder so alle paar jahre rüberkopieren müssen, weil es immer wieder neue standards gibt. ich glaub kaum, dass es zB noch ne sata-schnittstelle gibt, wenn du mal enkel hast...   und auch DVDs werden in 30 jahren sicher nicht mehr von den dann üblichen geräten gelesen werden.

und du solltest immer 2 speicherorte haben, wenn es was wichtiges ist


----------



## olstyle (26. Oktober 2007)

Afaik sind Festplatten vor Verwitterung durch Sonne, Feuchtigkeit etc. und allgemeine Materialalterung besser geschützt und sollten daher länger halten als DVD-Rs. 
Wenn sie aber mechanischer Belastung ausgesetzt werden sind sie dafür um so anfälliger.


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. Oktober 2007)

DVD und externe Festplatte sollten zusammen eine relativ gute und sichere Lösung sein.
Eine Alternative wäre noch DVD-RAM. Nachteilig ist der hohe Stückpreis, dafür handelt es sich unter den Disks um das beste Backup-Medium.
Wenn es noch sicherer sein soll, dann lagere eine Festplatte zu Freunden etc. aus, dann bist du sogar im Brand- oder Einbruchsfall nicht aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Q20 (27. Oktober 2007)

Optische Speichermedien eignen sich *nicht* für eine Langzeitarchivierung. Das sicherste ist, wie hier schon einige angemerkt haben, wichtige Daten auf verschiedenen Trägern zu speichern.


----------



## Schisshase (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich nehme mal an, daß deine Filmsammlung immer umfangreicher wird. Gleichzeitig steigt die Festplattenkapazität kontinuierlich. Kauf dir also alle 12 Monate eine neue größere Platte und kopiere die Filme von den vorgängerplatten darauf. Die alten Platten hebst du natürlich auf. So hast du für alle Fälle genug Backups.
Natürlich stapeln sich dann im Lauf der Jahre die Platten, aber bis da ein Wohnzimmerschrank voll ist dürften einige Jahrzehnte vergehen.
Von den Filmen, die du selber gemacht hast würde ich auf jeden Fall noch eine Kopie auf DVD (oder was gerade das aktuelle optische Medium ist) brennen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (27. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du DVD's oder auch CD's (für Bilder) zur Langzeitarchivierung nutzt, solltest du jedenfalls welche mit der 24-Karat Gold Schicht benutzen. Die gibts von Kodak oder Emtec und benutze ich auch beruflich zur Datensicherung.
Diese Medien sind jetzt nicht unerschwinglich teurer, aber sollen deutliche Vorteile bei der Langzeithaltbarkeit haben. Einfach mal "googeln".

Wie schon weiter vorne bemerkt wurde, ist auch DVD-Ram eine gute Alternative. Leider ist dieses Format aber, obwohl es sicherer als die Konkurrenz ist, nur noch ein Nischenprodukt.


----------



## Q20 (27. Oktober 2007)

JohnCarpenter am 27.10.2007 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du DVD's oder auch CD's (für Bilder) zur Langzeitarchivierung nutzt, solltest du jedenfalls welche mit der 24-Karat Gold Schicht benutzen.



Dies ist in meinen Augen nur ein Marketing-Gag und ausnutzen leichtgläubiger bzw. schlecht informierter Endverbraucher. Die Frage ist -> warum soll ein Rohling mit goldener Reflektionsschicht haltbarer sein, wenn er nach wie vor einen organischen Dye trägt. 
Sicher Gold oxidiert nicht, das macht aber ein "standard" Refelktionslayer auch nicht, wenn er vor Sauerstoff geschützt ist und das sollte er bei jedem brauchbaren Rohling sein, sonst ist der eh nicht zu gebrauchen. 
Der Dye ist das was altert und zum Datenverlust führt.


----------



## Kreon (25. März 2008)

Ich habe gerade mal den ältesten CD-R Rohling getestet, den ich noch im Haus hatte.
B-W-E steht drauf, von 1999, also knapp 9 Jahre alt.
Es scheinen noch alle Daten drauf zu sein. Der Rohling war aber auch stets in einer Hülle im Dunkeln und wurde seit 9 Jahren nicht angefasst.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2008)

Kreon am 25.03.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade mal den ältesten CD-R Rohling getestet, den ich noch im Haus hatte.
> B-W-E steht drauf, von 1999, also knapp 9 Jahre alt.
> Es scheinen noch alle Daten drauf zu sein. Der Rohling war aber auch stets in einer Hülle im Dunkeln und wurde seit 9 Jahren nicht angefasst.


die rohlinge haben aber stark nachgalssen in letzter zeit. sicher, es kann trotzdem gutgehen. aber die gefahr, dass du da datenteile verlierst, ist viel höher als bei ner festplatte. wichtige daten sichert man eh auf zwei getrennten speichern.


----------



## Kreon (25. März 2008)

Kreon am 25.03.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade mal den ältesten CD-R Rohling getestet, den ich noch im Haus hatte.
> B-W-E steht drauf, von 1999, also knapp 9 Jahre alt.
> Es scheinen noch alle Daten drauf zu sein. Der Rohling war aber auch stets in einer Hülle im Dunkeln und wurde seit 9 Jahren nicht angefasst.



hehe, es waren alle Daten noch drauf! Sogar noch ein Virus, der mir jetzt die halbe Partition zerschossen hat. So dass ich mein System unweigerlich neu aufsetzen muss. Hätte ich das sch**** Ding doch bloß im Schrank gelassen.

Btw, natürlich würde ich mich nie auf einen 9 Jahre alten Rohling verlassen. Alle wichtigen Daten werden bei mir auf 2 extra Festplatten gesichert. Immer im 2 Wochenrhythmus!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2008)

Kreon am 25.03.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade mal den ältesten CD-R Rohling getestet, den ich noch im Haus hatte.
> B-W-E steht drauf, von 1999, also knapp 9 Jahre alt.
> Es scheinen noch alle Daten drauf zu sein. Der Rohling war aber auch stets in einer Hülle im Dunkeln und wurde seit 9 Jahren nicht angefasst.



ich hatte schon rohlinge, die nach 2jahren nicht mehr lesbar waren, nach 5jahren liegt der ausfall bei fast 50% - 10jahre alte disketten dagegen funktionieren überwiegend noch.
magnetspeicher ist prinzipiell deutlich beständiger.
natürlich kann mit teuren rohlingen auch einiges erreichen...
aber irgendwann ist das auch ne preisfrage.


----------



## INU-ID (30. März 2008)

Sollen die Daten nur als Backup dienen, ein ständiger Zugriff auf selbige ist also nicht geplannt, dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit (zb. mit WinRAR) Archive anzulegen und dabei (min. 10 Wiederherstellungsinformationen zu erzeugen bzw mit zu speichern. Sollte später mal ein Bit umgefallen sein (die Datei hat, warum auch immer, einen Defekt), dann hat man die Möglichkeit sie wieder reparieren zu lassen.


----------



## ThreeSix187 (30. März 2008)

INU-ID am 30.03.2008 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen die Daten nur als Backup dienen, ein ständiger Zugriff auf selbige ist also nicht geplant, dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit (zb. mit WinRAR) Archive anzulegen und dabei (min. 10 Wiederherstellungsinformationen zu erzeugen bzw mit zu speichern. Sollte später mal ein Bit umgefallen sein (die Datei hat, warum auch immer, einen Defekt), dann hat man die Möglichkeit sie wieder reparieren zu lassen.



Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, daß die gebrannte Seite, also die Aluminiumschicht des Rohlings mit Luft reagiert, wodurch der Rohling nach c.a 10 bis 15 Jahren unbrauchbar wird. Außerdem müsste das polycarbonat auch porös werden, da es "ausgelöst". Wie gesagt ich vermute es nur.

Zu den extern HDDs kann ich nur sagen, daß viele nicht das halten was Sie versprechen. Meine Mutter hat mir mal eine 2,5 Zoll externe Trekstor 120 GB, oder besser gesagt  *@§$"DRECK *store zu xmas geschenkt. Das dumme ist anscheinend das man zwei USB Stecker mit Hilfe eines USB Y-Kabels anschließen muss um das drumm zum laufen zubringen, da die HDD kein externes Netzteil besitzt. Jetzt hab ich das Ding nen Kumpel geliehen, der sein Sys neu aufsetzen wollte, und seine Daten sichern wollte.

End vom Lied: Der hat das teil irgendwie verreckt gemacht, und ich durfte dank des tollen Media Marktes satte 2 einhalb Monate auf meine HDD warten. 
Toll gemacht Jungs Respekt. ^^ 


Da Lob ich mir doch meine dicke 3,5 Targa HDD das Ding funzt wenigstens.


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2008)

ThreeSix187 am 30.03.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, daß die gebrannte Seite, also die Aluminiumschicht des Rohlings mit Luft reagiert, wodurch der Rohling nach c.a 10 bis 15 Jahren unbrauchbar wird. Außerdem müsste das polycarbonat auch porös werden, da es "ausgelöst". Wie gesagt ich vermute es nur.


 es gibt genug studien und tests, dass so ab 2-3 jahren die wahrscheinlichkeit stark steigt, dass es fehler gibt. 




> Zu den extern HDDs kann ich nur sagen, daß viele nicht das halten was Sie versprechen.
> ...
> End vom Lied: Der hat das teil irgendwie verreckt gemacht, und ich durfte dank des tollen Media Marktes satte 2 einhalb Monate auf meine HDD warten.
> Toll gemacht Jungs Respekt. ^^


 da können die nix für, die schicken die ja zum hersteller, und der rest ist herstellersache. ich hab nur 3 wochen warten müssen bei nem anderen hersteller. und defekte platten gibt es bei JEDEM hersteller.


----------



## ThreeSix187 (31. März 2008)

Herbboy am 30.03.2008 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ThreeSix187 am 30.03.2008 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ hast ja Recht. Aber manchmal wird man bei sowas schon zum "Hulk". Wenn man überlegt 0815 Ware vom (stasi)Lidl/Targa kann mit Markenware ála Trekstore mithalten, oder diese noch toppen. Da passt doch was nicht?!!???
P. S. es sollte natürlich nicht "ausgelöst" sondern "ausgegasst" heißen (drecks mozilla rechtschreibhilfe  ). Dieser Effekt tritt u.a. auch bei älteren PVC Schläuchen auf.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2008)

ThreeSix187 am 31.03.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ hast ja Recht. Aber manchmal wird man bei sowas schon zum "Hulk". Wenn man überlegt 0815 Ware vom (stasi)Lidl/Targa kann mit Markenware ála Trekstore mithalten, oder diese noch toppen. Da passt doch was nicht?!!???


 trekstore gibt es zwar überall, aber als besonders gute marke sind die nicht grad bekannt. aus meinem empfinden ist das keine "markenware", sondern so ne art billig-marke der metro-firmen mediamarkt, saturn usw. 

oder hast du schonmal von jemandem mit einer trekstore als INTERNE platte gehört? ich nicht...  

naja, wer weiß, vielleicht stecken ja intern seagates oder maxtors drin... ^^


----------



## Boesor (31. März 2008)

Herbboy am 31.03.2008 00:47 schrieb:
			
		

> oder hast du schonmal von jemandem mit einer trekstore als INTERNE platte gehört? ich nicht...



Das dürfte auch schwer werden, da trekstor keine internen Platten fertigt


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2008)

Boesor am 31.03.2008 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 31.03.2008 00:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das meinte ich damit ja.


----------



## Nuklon (31. März 2008)

Um mal was zu den externen Festplatten zu sagen. 
kauft euch selber die Festplatte und baut sie in ein externes Gehäuse ein(nicht sehr schwierig) und nur 10€ teurer, denn in den Gehäusen sind meist Billig-Festplatten und fast überall noch IDE-Anschlüsse drin.
Zur Haltbarkeit. Ich benutze meine zum Datentransport (Notebook-Festplatte-extern): einmal bereits komplett abgeschmiert. Ein Freund von mir hat bereits 4 Stück mit extra-Stromversorgung. Davon sind bis auf die Neueste alle schon einmal durchgebrannt und mussten neuformatiert werden. Dazu muss man aber sagen,das diese Platten ständig in Betrieb waren und auch ständig am Rechner dran hingen. Trotzdem meinte der "Sachverständige" im Laden das externe "billig"-Festplatten sich nicht zum Datenspeichern eignen.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, das wenn sie im Schrank liegen, länger halten aber so zuverlässig wie man allgemein sagt, sind sie nicht. Darum intern und Raid, kostet mehr ist aber sicherer. 
Zum Thema Trekstor(neue Festplatte, viertel Jahr alt, aufgemacht weil komplett kaputt, ging nicht einmal mehr anzuschließen, IDE und die absolut billigste Festplatte von einer noch nie gehörten Firma(WD!! (Scherz)). Die zweite Trekstor liegt nach ihrer Neuformatierung im Schrank rum.  
Die Festplatten fallen nicht komplett aus aber es äußert sich darin das Ordner nicht mehr gelöscht werden können und transferierte Daten kapput sind. Die Windowsfehlerbeseitigung hilft da nur temporär weiter.
Jedes mal wenn ich bei meinen Computerhändler bin, steht in der Reperaturschlange immer so gut wie einer mit einer externen Festplatte. manchmal auch mehr, nur so als Info.
Edit: warum fällt mir das Wichtigste immer hinterher ein: Vorher haben wir alles auf DVD gespeichert aber weil die zuschnell kaputt gingen, dachten wir Festplatten wären die ultimative Lösung aber mittlerweile sind wir fast an dem Punkt die nicht benötigten Daten einfach zu löschen, weil es nichts bringt oder es einfach zu teuer wird sie professionell abzusichern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2008)

Nuklon am 31.03.2008 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Um mal was zu den externen Festplatten zu sagen.
> kauft euch selber die Festplatte und baut sie in ein externes Gehäuse ein(nicht sehr schwierig) und nur 10€ teurer, denn in den Gehäusen sind meist Billig-Festplatten und fast überall noch IDE-Anschlüsse drin.



also bei mir (so-hochwertig-dass-nicht-mal-n-hersteller-aufm-gehäuse-steht) steckt ne hübsche samsung drin.
und dass die "nur" ein 100mb/s interface hat, wird den usb-anschluss garantiert massiv ausbremsen...
wer die dinger die ganze zeit laufen lässt, reduziert die haltbarkeit natürlich massiv (insbesondere wenn ich an einige plastikgehäuse denke, die sicherlich wunderbar wärme isolierend wirken), aber dass ist ja auch nicht der sinn einer externen platte.
intern&raid schützt ausschließlich vor festplattenbedingten ausfällen (macht die -durch das dauernde laufen- aber auch wahrscheinlicher), aber nicht vor transportschäden am rechner oder vor viren oder vor DAUs oder vor...
außerdem ist es deutlich teurer und frisst zusätzlich noch strom.


----------



## Nuklon (31. März 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 31.03.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Nuklon am 31.03.2008 09:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Gehäuse wurde so warm das es mein Teppich angegogelt hat.
Zwecks USB: Es gibt schon welche die haben Firewire oder e-sata.
Wo ihr euch immer eure Viren herholt, ich weiß es nicht und mein 20 Kilo Bigtower werde ich garantiert nicht durch die Gegend transportieren.  
Aber es mag Leute geben die tun sowas.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2008)

Nuklon am 31.03.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwecks USB: Es gibt schon welche die haben Firewire oder e-sata.



es ging um die billig-dinger von aldi - bei denen wäre mir das noch nicht aufgefallen.
und selbst wenn es firewire ist: immer noch nicht schneller als pata.
und esata? entweder wird das signal durchgeschleift, dann wirds wohl ne sata platte sein, oder es sitzt n controller dazwischen und dann -rate mal- .....
...
...
ists auch egal, weil pata immer noch um längen schneller als die platte an sich ist.



> Wo ihr euch immer eure Viren herholt, ich weiß es nicht



1mal icq, 1mal windows reperaturinstallation.
zum vergleich:
festplattencrashs=0

wenn ich sicherungskopien anlege, sollen die mich nicht zuletzt auch vor den häufigeren gefahren schützen.



> und mein 20 Kilo Bigtower werde ich garantiert nicht durch die Gegend transportieren.
> Aber es mag Leute geben die tun sowas.



ich z.b. hatte kürzlich das vergnügen - nur dass mein system nochmal 20% draulegt.
egal, muskelkater vom pc-schleppen - was gibt es besser, um das nerd-image zu festigen?


----------



## Heng (31. März 2008)

Ich kann DVDs auch überhaupt nicht weiterempfehlen.
Habe auch das Problem das sich einige DVDs nicht mehr lesen lassen.  
Teilweise nichtmal ein Jahr alt, obwohl Markenrohling + langsam gebrannt. 
Ich denke ich werde auch auf Festplatten umsteigen.


----------



## Nuklon (31. März 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 31.03.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> egal, muskelkater vom pc-schleppen - was gibt es besser, um das nerd-image zu festigen?


Ich sehe, wir verstehen uns.


----------



## Kreon (1. April 2008)

Ich habe bisher noch keine einzige meiner Sicherheits-DVDs wieder gebraucht. Aber als Test hat auch ein 3-4 Jahre alter beschriebener Rohling noch funktioniert. Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr alles mit euren Scheiben anstellt ..... 

Und für eine Datensicherung tuen es auch die billigen Aldi Festplatten.
Wenn man sie nur alle 2 Wochen für ne halbe Stunde an hat und dann noch die Daten im wöchentlichen Wechsel auf zwei verschiedene Externe Platten schreibt ist das völlig ausreichend. 

Ach ja, extern deshalb, weil die Sicherungen von mehreren Systemen darauf landen, sonst würden es auch zwei Intere tun.


----------



## Kreon (1. April 2008)

Ich hab hier noch ne alte IDE Platte 40GB mit ca. 4000 Betriebsstunden. HDTune zeigt keine Fehler an!
Ab wie viel Stunden wird es denn kritisch?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2008)

Kreon am 01.04.2008 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab hier noch ne alte IDE Platte 40GB mit ca. 4000 Betriebsstunden. HDTune zeigt keine Fehler an!
> Ab wie viel Stunden wird es denn kritisch?



hab spontan ne mtbf für ne samsung t166 von 600000h ergoogelt.

"kritisch" wird so eine statistische fragestellung natürlich erst dann, wenn man nen grenzwert für die wahrscheinlichkeit vorgibt


----------

